# Anyone miscarry a blighted ovum naturally?



## mommybritt (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi all,
I've been reading some threads here and they give me strength. I am currently waiting to miscarry my pregnancy which is a blighted ovum (for those who don't know, something went terribly wrong at the very beginning and the baby never developed - so I have a gestational sac and a placenta and pg hormones and morning sickness, etc but no baby). I am 9 1/2 weeks pregnant (or not pregnant really!) and am still feeling horribly nauseous. I've been to a naturopath and have had an acupuncture treatment and am taking homeopathic and botanical remedies. However, I have a feeling I'm in for a long process as my body still thinks this is a good pregnancy and will fight to hold on to it.

I've been doing research and can't find any information on when/how a blighted ovum would naturally miscarry. Has anyone had a blighted ovum? And how did you resolve it - naturally or with medical assistance? And at what point in the pregnancy?

The only people I know who've had blighted ovums didn't find out until 12-14 weeks pg and immediately had a d&c. That seems to say to me that they don't usually resolve themselves all that quickly.

Also, can anyone share with me what having a d&c was like? That is my last option but I do want to be prepared.

Thanks.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

MFM - There was a baby, the cells just never split, which is why the sac is empty. Many people thing it wasn't a baby anyway and that you have no reason to mourn. There was a baby - your baby.

As for when your body will realize what's happening, it's very hard to say. Every woman and situation is different. The choice to have a D&C is going to be based on how you feel about it and how your body is responding. Please know you'll be supported in what ever choice you make. Only you know what's right for you.

In most cases it's fine to wait for the miscarriag to take place naturally, rarely does infection occure. However, you will want to be very in-tune with your body for feaver, abdominal pain, or unusually heavy bleeding.

Please take care of yourself and know we're here for you if you need to talk.

Gently with hugs,

Jacque


----------



## BAU3 (Dec 10, 2001)

I had a blighted ovum in the fall of 1999, and had a d&c. The procedure itself was quick and painless, It took all of about 20 minutes from the time they put me under till I woke up, had no pain or dicomfort from the procedure. However, the anesthesiawas hell. I felt like my hole body had been run over by a truck. Deep musle ache all over and a stiff neck.
I also just had a natural miscarraige in the beginning of Dec. I m/c'ed at 12 weeks, 4 weeeks after baby had died.
Sorry I have no real advise, just thought I d share my experience. If I can help more plkease let me know.


----------



## 4cuddlebugs (Jan 18, 2002)

I have had 2 blighted ovums that I miscarried naturally. It took a while, infact it wasn't until 14 and 17 wks. It was a very long wait, especially becuase I soooo wanted to have a new baby/pg.
But I miscarried without medical intervention.
You could try some herbs, blue and black cohosh. there are others that will stimulate the uterus to contract but I think that your body will take care of it when it is ready. Part of it has to do with your willingness to give up this pg and move on. So try some visualization also.
My best to you, I have since had 3 healthy pgs since, infact I am due with my 4th in just 3 weeks. So know that you can and will move on to have a healthy pg.
In the meantime try to be patient, it will happen.


----------



## Benjismom (Aug 24, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear about what you're going through. About a year ago, I had a blighted ovum that was discovered at about 7 weeks, due to bleeding that probably was totally coincidental. I didn't want to wait to miscarry naturally, since my midwives told me it could take four weeks or more for my body to let go of the pregnancy. I wanted to move on and try to get pregnant again so I took misoprostol to induce the miscarriage. (I'm terrified of procedures so I wanted to try to avoid a D&C.)

The misoprostol induction was pretty easy, although I had some really intense cramping for about 4-6 hours. Even though misoprostol (also known as cytotec) is very controversial for induction at term it has a good safety record for early miscarriage induction. Most practitioners will not administer it if you're more than 8-9 weeks pregnant.

Whichever route you choose, take good care of yourself.

Beth


----------



## mommybritt (Nov 19, 2001)

Thanks for your responses. I'm still waiting to miscarry. I did have the option of Cytotec but it may be too late now. I really don't want a d&c but I'm also getting really tired of being pg and feeling pg (ie sick!) and knowing I'm not going to get the reward of it









I really don't know what I'm going to do. I'd like to go back for more acupuncture but the cost is a factor. I'm still taking the natural remedies but nothing is happening.....I'm getting frustrated and I know dh is too.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

Just sending my support and thoughts. I understand how conflicted you must feel.

Please know you have everyone's support in whatever you decide. We're here to listen and offer support.

Gently,

Jacque


----------



## April (Aug 8, 2002)

Hi - first, I am SO sorry about your news. I had a "natural" miscarriage in August - I miscarried at 8 weeks, but apparently things had stopped develping around 5 1/2 weeks, according to a sonogram I had just before the miscarriage. There was no embryo. I found out because I had some light bleeding... anyhow, after a few days of bleeding, I had kind of a funny feeling in my abdomen, and thought, "Is this a contraction?" I was on my way to the bathroom when (not to be gross) I felt something slip out, and ... that was pretty much it. I bled for about a week and 1/2 afterwards, which I've read is normal. I didn't have any pain, and I have to say it gave me a certain amount of confidence that my body knows what it's doing. I was incredibly tired, and I kept making myself go to work & the gym through the entire two weeks - in retrospect, I wish I'd taken some time off to recover! So that's my only advice - take care of yourself!!! (Also, I got pregnant again immediately - which I read is not a good idea after a D&C, since they scrape the lining pretty thin, and now I'm at 19 weeks and everything is going well! So that's another consideration, if you're going to start "trying" again right away, I think - just based on my personal experience, nothing really scientific, that going "naturally" might be better.)


----------



## magdala (Oct 2, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss. And no matter what people say, this was a "real" pregnancy and whatever feelings that come up for you through this process are real too.
I naturally miscarried a blighted ovum last year in may - you may be able to go find some archives from that time as many of us shared stories in great detail there of what our various experiences were like.
I also used herbs/acupuncture to bring it on and the continued acupuncture treatments really got it going (I imagine they cost less than a d&c as well, but maybe it's an insurance issue?) .
I would have like to have been more prepared for what the m/c was like, which in my case was closer to labor pains than period cramps, but I've talked to many women and they all have had different experiences. But I would have liked to know this was a possibility...
The greatest recommendation I got from my acupuncturist (a former midwife) is if you do decide to miscarry naturally, have someone with you who checks your pulse frequently and if it gets faint coupled with heavy bleeding, do transfer to a hospital
asap. I bled heavily but my pulse remained strong and within 6 hrs. the miscarriage was complete. I personally felt glad to have been at home naturally completing this pregnancy as I think it helped my own recovery process, but only you know which path really feels right for you. Much love and luck and blessings through this , JB


----------

